# Seriously considering buying this.



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've been contemplating one of these pistols S&W Pistol in either .45ACP or .357Mag. Does anyone have any experience with either? I'd like the .45 because I already load for that, but the .357Mag might be more fun to shoot. Your opinions please.

Zhur


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you mean Revolver or do you really mean a semi-automatic Pistol.
I don't think S&W makes a .357 Pistol
They do make great Revolvers and the .357 can handle milder 38 specials.
Since you reload you would have not problem with the .357 caliber

For .45 - these are fun in a Pistol but not over 25 yds (realistically) - 

There was a recent poll here that the .357 won by a wide margin for the favorite revolver


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful revolver! Personally I'd choose the .357 magnum. In fact I did, come to think of it. :mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, considering that a revolver IS a pistol...

I realize and understand the form and function of revolvers, I was looking more for someone who may have experience with that particular model, as I've ever only held one of these models and I really liked it, but I was unable to shoot it.

So, I'll define my question a bit more, as I should have to begin with...

1. Is the Scandium a knuckle buster with the .357?
2. Is it even worth getting in .45ACP?
3. What was your experience shooting one of these?

Thanks,

Zhur

PS. S&W does indeed make a .357Sig Semi Auto


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Unlike the "clips versus magazines" argument, a revolver actually is a pistol - at least according to Sam Colt, who made "revolving pistols."

I have no experience with the 325, but I owned and used its stainless brother, the 625, for years. It was _by far_ my favorite among all the many "revolving pistols" I've owned over the years. I only sold it because I retired from competition shooting and it sat unused and forlorn for ages.

I find .45ACP very fun and pleasant to shoot in an N-frame. It loads faster with moon clips. An N-frame seems like way too much gun for a .357, which seems at its best in something like a 6-shot K-frame or 7-shot L-frame.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hideit said:


> Do you mean Revolver or do you really mean a semi-automatic Pistol.
> I don't think S&W makes a .357 Pistol
> They do make great Revolvers and the .357 can handle milder 38 specials...


I absolutely hate the modern usage that has sprung up-from nowhere, from my point of view-that requires the word "pistol" to refer only to a semi-auto.
"Pistol" is a generic term, one of the synonyms of "handgun." Its etymology is "that small, one-hand-fired gun that was made originally in the Italian city of Pistoia." (Going by that original definition, one could say that "pistol" really means only a one-hand-fired gun that loads from the muzzle and is fired by a wheellock mechanism. Silly, right?)
In the modern realm of "pistol," you will find semi-autos, revolvers, single-shots, and various forms of multi-barreled, multi-shot hand weapons.
"Pistol" isn't just for semi-autos.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> Your opinions please.
> Zhur


I think they make excellent carry wheelguns. "Fun to Shoot"?.....Not so much. IMO, the S&W PD revolvers are made to "carry a lot, and shoot a little".


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with James. Why scandium if you are not going to carry it? 

I have fired the 329, quite a handfull in 44 mag but pleassent in 44 special. I guess the 45 would be similar to the 44 in shooting.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The .45acp and .44spl are very close if you use factory ammo as the base line. The scandium makes for a lighter weight. It is ideal for a woods gun or personal carry. I would go with the .38/.357 because I have shot it more. I really don't think you could go wrong with either. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Problems with TRR8*

My wife has a 357 magnum, TRR8 327 Performance Center revolver. Not exactly the same as the 325 but close. She has had trouble with light strikes in the past. I called S & W and a techie told me to tighten the tension screw (you gun smith types please forgive me if that is not the correct name of the screw). I did that but we still had problems firing either 357 or 38 special ammo. It is presently at S & W for repairs. 
When it is working right it is a great gun with a fantastic trigger, especially in single action mode.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I want one simply because I would like one, unless there are just some blaring oddities or no no's that someone knows about. No particular reason for wanting one, definately no need for one. But when did buying more than one gun become about needs? hehehe

I would like one of their performance center models, but I just can't see why I'd want an ugly rail on a sharp looking revolver hehe. I suppose it'd be a good backpacking gun, or for those horseback trips. I just got a hankerin' for a revolver, that's all.


Zhur


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

There's plenty of S&W PC revolvers out there without rails.

When I shoot a light handgun in a powerful cartridge, it's not "fun" that comes to mind. It's "ouch". I'd much rather have an all steel gun for range use and occasional carry. And I'd prefer a scandium for carry use and occasional range use.

The S&W 686 is an excellent choice in .357, and as Mike mentioned the 625 is one of the best .45acp revolvers ever made.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

357 Tsw?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

"The S&W 686 is an excellent choice in .357, and as Mike mentioned the 625 is one of the best .45acp revolvers ever made."

I totally agree but will add that a 629 (44mag) is the most versitle of all handguns (according to G&A and other readers)

Have you thought about a SA Ruger? Good guns, strong, and cheaper.
Many I know think they are even more fun to shoot.


----------

